# DIY floating betta log?



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Irving LOVES his! I wish they weren't so ugly. Has anyone made a DIY floating betta log?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

RowdyBetta made floating tubes out of plastic mesh. Several of us liked the idea, and made tubes for our guys. My four fish all *love* their tubes. They're cheap and easy to make....

Get a sheet of plastic mesh. Cut it to size, being careful to trim off any sharp edges. Roll it into a tube and sew it closed with thread. (Total cost: about 59 cents.)

Here's Miami, about to swim into his green mesh tube. There's another white mesh tube outside of the tank (see bottom left of the photo), so you can see another angle.









Here's the original thread - see post #21 for RowdyBetta's tube.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have seen those! Any ideas on how to make them look more "natural"?


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Get moss to grow on them.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, you can tie bits of moss to it. Also, you can get the mesh in different colors, which would give you a different starting base color.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I sew mine with fishing line.


----------

